# Pocket dialing drivers



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

I drive for both Uber and Lyft. When I get a ping on one, I shut the other off after I accepted the ride. A few times somehow while doing this I accidentally requested a ride on Lyft since unlike Uber the passenger and rider app are one in the same. Usually I catch it right away and cancel, but today I did not and got charged a $5 no show fee.

I never use Lyft as a rider, so my question is, is there a way I can remove my credit card from the app and still use it as a driver? I've tried to figure out a way to delete my credit card, but as far as I can tell, there isn't one. I just want the freaken app to stop requesting rides.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> I drive for both Uber and Lyft. When I get a ping on one, I shut the other off after I accepted the ride. A few times somehow while doing this I accidentally requested a ride on Lyft since unlike Uber the passenger and rider app are one in the same. Usually I catch it right away and cancel, but today I did not and got charged a $5 no show fee.
> 
> I never use Lyft as a rider, so my question is, is there a way I can remove my credit card from the app and still use it as a driver? I've tried to figure out a way to delete my credit card, but as far as I can tell, there isn't one. I just want the freaken app to stop requesting rides.


hahah i did the same thing yesterday. Twice.. it's that HUGE ass request button on the bottom of the lyft screen. I got charged $5. Felt bad for both drivers though.

I honestly can't find a way to remove the credit card. I'm emailing them.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> hahah i did the same thing yesterday. Twice.. it's that HUGE ass request button on the bottom of the lyft screen. I got charged $5. Felt bad for both drivers though.
> 
> I honestly can't find a way to remove the credit card. I'm emailing them.


Leave that cc number and your app; but cxl that # with your bank & get issued a new cc# from bank; that way they cant charge u


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Drivers deserve that $5.
Shame on you


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Drivers deserve that $5.
> Shame on you


Dude. Take a chill pill. (tried to type the word X A N A X.. but it's actually banned when typed normally!) 

I never said I was challenging the fee. It was MY mistake. The second driver didn't get it because I noticed quickly and canceled.

As far as emailing Lyft.. thats to find a way to remove my credit card info.

For **** sake. So quick to judge.

Shame on you.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> Dude. Take a chill pill. (tried to type the word X A N A X.. but it's actually banned when typed normally!)
> 
> I never said I was challenging the fee. It was MY mistake. The second driver didn't get it because I noticed quickly and canceled.
> 
> ...


How are they gonna get your $5 then?


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

There is no way to remove your CC unless you uninstall the app. The same applies to Uber app. They consider that there is no point installing the app if you are not planning to takes rides (unless you use the app to increase your bottom line), therefore a valid CC is required.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Drivers deserve that $5.
> Shame on you


Okay great, now how do I get rid of the credit card so I don't goat rope other drivers, otherwise it will happen again.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

I will look into that and get back to you.


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

Anyone have any luck? I have done this like 6 times! Just by having the phone in my pocket.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

OneloverUberRaleigh said:


> Anyone have any luck? I have done this like 6 times! Just by having the phone in my pocket.


It's happened to me three times since I posted this. Absolutely ridiculous app design.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

That button should be a sliding one. Even arrived button should be sliding. While handling my phone I always have issues with these 1 touch buttons. If they slide, it will be impossible to accidentally do what they do.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Why would you keep your phone in your pocket when you are driving a passenger? Unless you have 1 phone for Uber and one for Lyft, I keep my phone either on the dash or in my lap.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Why would you keep your phone in your pocket when you are driving a passenger? Unless you have 1 phone for Uber and one for Lyft, I keep my phone either on the dash or in my lap.


It can easily happen without even putting the phone in your pocket, just by hitting the home button on my Samsung S5. If you just brush the bottom of the screen it will request a ride right before you hit the home button. And once you hit the home button, the app goes in the background and you are none the wiser that you just requested a ride.

But the pocket example is a valid one. What do you do with your phone when you get our of the car? Well, I put mine in my pocket. I will get out of my car, take my app out of driver mode, shut the screen off, and put it in my pocket.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I have done that more than a couple times after trying to close the app quickly after getting an UBER. More so the first few months. I told Support it would be a much harder to accidentally swipe than touch the green button. I have had one guy show up in my driveway, gotten a few calls asking if I wanted a ride, some I ignored as I had an UBER PAX. I think I have paid for about 2 or 3. Now I just make sure to not hit the freekin green button, by my home screen button JUST below. At least another Driver got paid for my mistakes.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

I've done it also. You try to hit the back button and end up requesting in error. Usually you don't know because you've exited the app. Bad design.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I drive with both apps on and when I get a Lyft ping I simply cancel all Uber rides as they come in. If I am driving to an Uber ping I leave the Lyft app open in case I get one of_ their_ pings along the way then I cancel the _Uber_ call. Yeah, eff Uber. That's their philosophy with us, so I'm happy to reciprocate.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, if your cc is near the expiration date, not updating it should solve the problem, but simply being more careful is the real key. It is unfortunate that it's very easy to accidentally request on the Lyft app. I did it once, but cancelled in time to save the driver and myself from undue trouble.

The large percentage of quick cancels I get from passengers while logged onto Lyft is probably due to this deficiency. A simple slider would correct the issue, so I hope they'll change it soon. Those bogus requests don't help anyone (although I did make a $5 cancellation fee the other day from a passenger who didn't realize he had requested at all). Of course, that $5 I made probably resulted in a customer who's now unlikely to want to use Lyft in the future.

If I'm going to be offline for a while, I completely exit the Lyft app, just to be safe.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Really? Amateurs.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

I've done it too. What really amazes me is that they haven't changed it yet even with all the updates they have been doing lately. Do they really need the $ from all of us making that mistake? Sad......


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I drive with both apps on and when I get a Lyft ping I simply cancel all Uber rides as they come in. If I am driving to an Uber ping I leave the Lyft app open in case I get one of_ their_ pings along the way then I cancel the _Uber_ call. Yeah, eff Uber. That's their philosophy with us, so I'm happy to reciprocate.


LOL. You go to any of the Lyft meet ups?


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> LOL. You go to any of the Lyft meet ups?


Ya know...I haven't Wednesdays are a ***** for me. I really need to go sometime though.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Ya know...I haven't Wednesdays are a ***** for me. I really need to go sometime though.


The last one I went to was the Lyftmas party. That had a nice turn out. Been there just a couple of times prior to that.


----------

